# My first MAC palette :)



## Susanne (Feb 6, 2010)

I have soo many single MAC eye shadows, but I have never started to depot them.

Now I got my first 15-e/s palette with the new Pop eye shadows and some pro refills I already had.







_First row_: Atlantic Blue, Winkle, Electric Eel, Vibrant Grape

_Second row_: Canary Yellow, Bright Sunshine, Goldenrod, Free To Be

_Third row_: Sunny Spot, Lucky Green, Lime, Orange, Red Brick


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 6, 2010)

Love how colourful this is! I want Free To Be e/s but they haven't got it in pro pan yet on the UK website


----------



## User37 (Feb 6, 2010)

winkle winkle, little star... 

good job! i love palettes, so neat and beautiful to look at.


----------



## 82thumbtacks (Feb 6, 2010)

Pretty colors! Really love it


----------



## obscuria (Feb 6, 2010)

Gorgeous! Good choices.


----------



## krijsten (Feb 7, 2010)

Enjoy!! Love all the bright shadows!


----------



## gemmel06 (Feb 7, 2010)

Enjoy! I need to get some of those pop colour eyeshadows.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Feb 7, 2010)

They all look so neat and pretty!! Taste the rainbow!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 7, 2010)

Those colors are so gorgeous. I love them.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you all!


----------



## Novavelle (Feb 7, 2010)

*love it!! look's wonderful, but here's the tough question, what other 2 color's are you going to add to the empty spots??*

*Make's you feel like you need more empty palettes huh?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Susanne (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Novavelle* 

 
_*love it!! look's wonderful, but here's the tough question, what other 2 color's are you going to add to the empty spots??*

*Make's you feel like you need more empty palettes huh?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
_

 
I think I might add two more pro refills to the empty spots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, if I would start depotting all my single e/s pots....


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Feb 7, 2010)

Really pretty palette! Lucky Green looks especially pretty.


----------



## nunu (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks amazing!! Enjoy


----------



## smellyocheese (Feb 7, 2010)

such a cute array of colors. I love brights


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 7, 2010)

Great color choices!


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 7, 2010)

Gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really want Free To Be, it looks like the PERFECT pink eyeshadow...


----------



## dirtyprincess (Feb 7, 2010)

Fantastic haul !


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 7, 2010)

Your pallet is so colorful, I love it!


----------



## xxmichellexx (Feb 7, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Novavelle (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I think I might add two more pro refills to the empty spots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And yes, if I would start depotting all my single e/s pots.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

*I wish I had the courage to depot, but I kinda like having them in the pot's, and then just getting propan's on the side.*

*Have you used Lucky green yet? I just got it and the one time I used it I loved it!*


----------



## Susanne (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Novavelle* 

 
_*I wish I had the courage to depot, but I kinda like having them in the pot's, and then just getting propan's on the side.*

*Have you used Lucky green yet? I just got it and the one time I used it I loved it!*_

 
I am not brave enough to depot either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, I haven't used Lucky Green yet, I made looks with Atlantic Blue and Winkle the last days. But I will soon now!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_Gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really want Free To Be, it looks like the PERFECT pink eyeshadow..._

 
It is!! I am so glad I got it. Best pink I have so far.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 8, 2010)

i need to pick up free to be also, i have soo many pinks though!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Feb 8, 2010)

Lovely palette!


----------



## moonlit (Feb 9, 2010)

congrats on your haul. Enjoy


----------

